# Opening a bank account with ATM&no Minimum Balance and possibly with online services



## akhin143 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Opening a bank account with ATM&no Minimum Balance and possibly with online services*

Hi,
Can you guys suggest me a bank where I can open an account and who offers ATM and other online services? Money transfer to home country using internet banking, w/o commission, was something that I was looking at first but that feels like a hurdle for me at the moment, from the info I got so far.
I don't have an other bank a/c with any other bank in UAE. I am expecting a helpful reply from you guys.

Thanks
Akhin


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

I think you mean hoping rather than expecting.....

Don't have any experience other than banks here mostly work on monthly salary values to determine what level of service you get including account type etc.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

akhin143 said:


> Hi,
> Can you guys suggest me a bank where I can open an account and who offers ATM and other online services? Money transfer to home country using internet banking, w/o commission, was something that I was looking at first but that feels like a hurdle for me at the moment, from the info I got so far.
> I don't have an other bank a/c with any other bank in UAE. I am expecting a helpful reply from you guys.
> 
> ...


Go for ENBD.


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

RAK bank has a no frill bank account, Fast Saver account, which allows zero balance, ATM card and internet banking. 

You can get the application done online and visit the branch that you chose as the home branch to collect the card. 

You do not get a cheque book with this account. 

RAKBANK Click and Collect: Open Savings, Current, [email protected] [email protected] Bank Account Online


----------



## akhin143 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kayote said:


> RAK bank has a no frill bank account, Fast Saver account, which allows zero balance, ATM card and internet banking.
> 
> You can get the application done online and visit the branch that you chose as the home branch to collect the card.
> 
> You do not get a cheque book with this account.



do these have any Minimum salary requirement? I want to use it as a salary account,but as a matter of fact, my salary is below 3000.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, the minimum salary for the RAK bank account detailed above is 3000 without a cheque book and 5000 with a cheque book.

Maybe call them or pop into a branch to discuss further.


----------



## zaib kha (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes but RAK Bank Fast savours account does'nt reqiure you to maintain any minimum balance unlike other banks who require you to maintain AED 3000 on any Account you open.


----------



## Omegawife1 (Feb 4, 2016)

What information is required to open the account ?


----------



## sjaykay (Feb 4, 2016)

Omegawife1 said:


> What information is required to open the account ?


i recently checked with DIB (dubai islamic bank) they required (non-residents):

1. Source of funds (i.e. evidence of a business/employment in/out your country)

2. Original passport

3. Banking relationship ( In / out UAE ) Last 3 months account statement to be provided

4. Purpose of opening the account must be indicated


----------

